# Military Careers Anyone?



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm too sure how old everybody is here in the youth forum, but this question applys to all; has anyone givin any thought to joining a branch of our countries armed services after high school?

I'm debating whether or not to join one of the branches, any insight?

The Marines










The Army










The Navy










The Airforce











Oh and the Cost Guard!


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

yes I have thought about it. If I do it I will join the Airforce.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> yes I have thought about it. If I do it I will join the Airforce.


That would be a good choice.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I went through a phase where I thought about it, and really wanted to give back to our country. But the more I thought about it, the more I realised how afraid of dying young I was. I'll just be VERY thankful and appreciative to anyone who joins. It really takes a big pair to do all that. My brother's thought about it more than I have. I think he's going to start training to snipe next summer.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> I went through a phase where I thought about it, and really wanted to give back to our country. But the more I thought about it, the more I realised how afraid of dying young I was. I'll just be VERY thankful and appreciative to anyone who joins. It really takes a big pair to do all that. My brother's thought about it more than I have. I think he's going to start training to snipe next summer.


That's kind of the same feeling I had, but I do want to be apart of something that is respected, heroic, and challenging----> ( in a sense )........ Good luck to your brother though!


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

OK to support my service and give some cool pics. The Coast Guard:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Badass pics! Thank you for your service! :darkbeer:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweet pics! Thanks for your service to our country!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I actually just took the ASVAB for the Army.. got a 91 out of 99.. Which is really really good! Can do pretty much anything within the military.. Wanted to be a Medic.. but now that i passed up that score by 31 points... im tryin to find somethin else to do in the military.

I have a cousin in the Military who flys Blackhawks.. and his brother is in the Green Beret (sp?) and just went over to Iraq last week! :S Pray for him please..


----------



## 8pt~bowhunter (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought about joining the Air Force.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

scored a 78 on asvab, If my waiver goes through Im going combat enginners in the army, then hopefully on to Airborne and Ranger school.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I actually just took the ASVAB for the Army.. got a 91 out of 99.. Which is really really good! Can do pretty much anything within the military.. Wanted to be a Medic.. but now that i passed up that score by 31 points... im tryin to find somethin else to do in the military.
> 
> I have a cousin in the Military who flys Blackhawks.. and his brother is in the Green Beret (sp?) and just went over to Iraq last week! :S Pray for him please..


I scored an 84 on the ASVAB.......... been getting non-stop calls from the military. 

Prayers sent!


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a great 24 year career in the USAF. My son has been in the USAF over a year now and is stationed in England. 

Some cool AF pics...




















Yes we have the best looking women who shoot big guns.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

OOOOOO..... I like women who shoot big guns. 

lol, Thank you for your service.


----------



## 05allegiance (Sep 11, 2008)

I owe 8 years of my life to the Marines.

"SEMPER FI"


----------



## ALPHA0MEGA (Nov 20, 2008)

42WLA said:


> I had a great 24 year career in the USAF. My son has been in the USAF over a year now and is stationed in England.
> 
> Some cool AF pics...
> 
> ...


+1 - This is the honest truth!


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup all the hot ones go chair force, I mean Air force. When I was at MEPS I could pick out all the ones going airforce easily. Just look for the best looking ones.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Thought about it, but I'm going to school instead. I'd rather be a cop anyway since I think I fit the bill better.

I just had a good friend join the marine corps last year (fall? Summer?) in fact. He's gonna go to the sandbox soon already.


----------



## deerkiller777 (Dec 2, 2008)

I would go in the marines!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> I scored an 84 on the ASVAB.......... been getting non-stop calls from the military.
> 
> Prayers sent!


Know what you mean! 

Thanks for the prayers..


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

I would loveee to join A-School and become a coast guard rescue swimer, but from what i here there is a big waiting list so i doubt that will ever happen:sad:


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

if i join anything it will be the marines.


----------

